# First Fish Ohio crappie on the fly for 2011



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Got a good one yesterday from the yak, 15 1/4" and had to be knocking on 2lbs. This fish hit a #2 EP shad I just tied the night before, total length about 3.5".


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Outstanding fish & pictures! I'm sure you probably know how to take the date off & I'm assuming you want it there...but the first pic is suitable for framing if you remove it!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Outstanding fish & pictures! I'm sure you probably know how to take the date off & I'm assuming you want it there...but the first pic is suitable for framing if you remove it!


I usually like the date on there but I can remove it. Seeing the date helps me pattern things year to year. In about 3 weeks the crappies on that lake will be en fuego.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

That's on tasty lookin fish!!!! nice fly BTW..

Frank


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful photos and awesome fish.....its amazing seeing a great pic and how the name paper mouths really come into play.....great fish!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

How about those minnow imitation flies? You're hooked now.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

That's a big crappie ANYWHERE!...Congrats!
Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice fish man!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice fish PLUS you got a mature black-golden crappie!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> How about those minnow imitation flies? You're hooked now.


Amen to that, I am officially hooked on EP. I have a lot of different colors in 2 sizes in my fly wallet now. I have them in #2 and #6.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish! I caught a 13in. Jigging. But last night I caught a good 20 Fly Fishing in the pond. Also caught 20 Trolling. I was just using a Wooly Bugger. And every cast they'd hit it. They don't fight much on normal tackle but on the Fly Rod its another story. I caught around 5 11s yesterday at the pond on the fly. Was a blast!


----------

